# Just got this guy he is 2yrs old and about 7" long



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

whatcha guys think?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

imo S. rhombeus


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

i agree with exodus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Probably rhom, but it appears the spots near the tail may be barlike which would lead me to say it is an altuvei.

Can anyone photoshop that pic to get a better look at the spotting pattern?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

can we get a total side pic of this guy?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea side pics would help...looks kinda wierd...how long u have him in that 20 gallon for?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Probably rhom, but it appears the spots near the tail may be barlike which would lead me to say it is an altuvei.
> 
> Can anyone photoshop that pic to get a better look at the spotting pattern?


I looked at it, and its hard to see but from what I was able to see there is no barring.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Probably rhom, but it appears the spots near the tail may be barlike which would lead me to say it is an altuvei.
> 
> Can anyone photoshop that pic to get a better look at the spotting pattern?


I looked at it, and its hard to see but from what I was able to see there is no barring.
[/quote]

Thanks Sean.

It appears all signs so far point to S. rhombeus.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a rhombeus


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

%100 S. Rhombeus


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant see the pictures, but hes probally not 2 yrs old if he is 7" long, rhoms dont grow that fast


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dont rhoms grow fast for the first year (like to 4-6 inches) then slow down to 1-2?


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

its like 4" the first year then a inch every year after that

i guess there is always an exception to the rule, if youve had him since a baby you would know the best but if he was store bought i doubt he is only 2 yrs old


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont know why none of my pics are showing up- yes ive had him since he was the size of a quarter, its just a estimate being 2 yrs- may have been close to three- I kinda fooled you guys- this fish was identified a couple times about a year ago on here as compressus or altuveii- But his bars are almost all gone now and led me to think he was a rhom- I had him in a 30g long for the past 6 months but he just always stays in one spot so i put him back in the 20g- yes he is about 7", i hope he is a rhom - i will take better pics soon


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

I CAN'T SEE THE DAMN PIC!!
N.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I would say get a bigger tank


----------

